# Looking for bid to haul small haybine from Lomira, WI to Phila, PA area



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've located a prospective small self propelled haybine with a 12' platform. 
Please contact me if you're interested in hauling it. 
The hauling cost will probably be the deal maker or deal killer because I'm near my max budget on the haybine, so please don't be disappointed if I don't go through with it. Let's say I'm just looking for bids so I know my overall cost. Any way you can save me money (backhaul, flexible delivery date, etc.) is desireable. Looking to haul it in Feb/March.


----------

